# Custom Horse Drawings-- :D



## Colorado Dobes (Nov 12, 2008)

How about this one of my little girl?









Or this one:


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

shes adorable  I will give it a go
Thank you for posting :]
I will post the drawing once I'm done


----------



## Colorado Dobes (Nov 12, 2008)

Thank you!


----------



## mudypony (Jan 30, 2008)

You could give my horse a shot. Here's a pic you can use, just please leave out the rider.











I can't wait to see it!!


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

great  
I am working on these now


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

yay!! i think im done the first one... i just need to figure out how to get it on here


----------



## Colorado Dobes (Nov 12, 2008)

Lets see it!


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

sorry.. i am uploading it right now... a couple mins..


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

omg!! My computer is being retarded!!!!!!
It wont find the flippin pictures!!!
Anyways. I really like the piccy.. i will try to upload another day.. sorry


----------



## crystal8489 (Jan 22, 2009)

you could draw this, if you would like...Thanks in advance if you do! greatly appreciated..


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

sure ;}
once i get my loader working...


----------



## hrsjmpr32 (Nov 4, 2008)

I would like one of my mare but don't have pics on this computer but there are a couple in my barn on here it's Shawnee. thanks

also that's her in my avatar.


----------



## crystal8489 (Jan 22, 2009)

okay thanks!!!


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

I am soo sorry this is taking so long... I can't get the loader to work... and i have been really busy to make more... please be patient, as I will get to it as soon as possible.


----------

